# All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What if we make more than minimum wage, should I give some money back?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> What if we make more than minimum wage, should I give some money back?


All "Uber" drivers deserve the minimum wage.
Whatever you're doing for a living has nothing to do with Uber.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Do all Uber drivers deserve to be called out when the master calls?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sure let's guarantee that businesses will always make a profit, that sounds like a great idea . Here is a novel idea if what you are doing earns you the compensation that you want than you will continue doing that if not then you should find some other use of your time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Shit drivers do not deserve anything. If a driver can not make money at this job they should be doing something else.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm great driver make money /my point is why NYC only get minimum wage/look like we from different planet


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't want more government regulation. If all drivers that were unhappy with their *SELF*-EMPLOYEED income quit driving for Uber a few things *MAY* happen. First there won't be enough drivers and Uber will raise rates. Second Uber will not notice a huge decline in drivers and a few other drivers may get a few more pings. Third Uber ignores everything and fails.

The markets are over saturated with drivers and for the most part those drivers make it work. Supply and demand, Free Trade, let the markets work themselves out. If you are not happy find other work or make the best out of what you have by driving smarter.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hpil77 said:


> I'm great driver make money /my point is why NYC only get minimum wage/look like we from different planet


You* are* on a different rideshare planet. NYC TLC "MADE" any rideshare company operating in their jurisdiction pay higher rates and fees so that the driver should gross $27 per hour and NET (after expenses) $17 an hour. Its higher rates and fees not actual hourly pay. The reason no one else gets those rates and fees is because we don't live in a geography that has a TLC "FORCING" rideshare companies to do that and totally regulating drivers and their cars.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last I heard drivers in NY can't buy rideshare insurance endorsements, if they want to be covered they have to but expensive commercial policies. NY wants to regulate everything and that is not in my best interest. Heck they even wanted to regulate what size soft drink someone could buy. Like that is going to solve any problems.

If you want NY rules move to NY. You have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Shit drivers do not deserve anything. If a driver can not make money at this job they should be doing something else.


96% turnover rate per year shows that LOTS of drivers aren't making money at this job, despite the whopping 1970s and early 1980s taxi rates being paid to the drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


Be careful what you ask for.

Uber will give you an hour long trip and pay you $7.25.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure let's guarantee that businesses will always make a profit, that sounds like a great idea . Here is a novel idea if what you are doing earns you the compensation that you want than you will continue doing that if not then you should find some other use of your time.


They operate as a taxi company, but due to political corruption and incompetence, they're not subject to most taxi regulations, including rates paid to drivers.


Coachman said:


> Be careful what you ask for.
> 
> Uber will give you an hour long trip and pay you $7.25.


Take a look at NYC. The drivers are getting a lot more than $7.25 per hour.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I vote no. Instead, repeal the minimum wage for all workers in all fields. Minimum wage only leads to less employment, less freedom, etc.

Minimum wage means less freedom for drivers. Uber won't allow you to sit at home with your app on in the middle of a quiet suburb for 4 hours to get that 1 $20 ride. Is that really a good thing? No, it is not.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I vote no. Instead, repeal the minimum wage for all workers in all fields. Minimum wage only leads to less employment, less freedom, etc.
> 
> Minimum wage means less freedom for drivers. Uber won't allow you to sit at home with your app on in the middle of a quiet suburb for 4 hours to get that 1 $20 ride. Is that really a good thing? No, it is not.


I have another post on here about why minimum wage is no good and why raising it only hurts the ones living check to check. Of course several people disagreed with me. I'll see if I can find it.

Here it is starts around post #7: https://uberpeople.net/threads/minimum-wage-increase-to-15-dollars-sounds-good-we-need-it.306531/


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Be careful what you ask for.
> 
> Uber will give you an hour long trip and pay you $7.25.


I'm pretty sure the drivers above, objecting about enforced minimum after expenses don't think that. What the rideshare companies would most likely do with such a glut of drivers as most of their driver super-saturated markets are. I mean on it's face alone and your post implies it, that rate of compensation would seem objectionably onerous to drivers. They wouldn't have any drivers after a week or two with that rate of compensation.

What most of them would do to avoid having to come out of pocket for the less grossing (less experienced) drivers is most probably pay as normal to bring you to or above the minimum after expenses, and then cut you off until you're just short of the minimum again, at which point they allocate another ping to you always keeping you at, or close to the minimum wage after expenses.

In other words they would distribute pings (the money) to make sure everyone gets as close to minimum as possible, and what that would mean for drivers currently grossing more than the minimum is a pay cut to offset the less than minimum being earned by less experienced drivers, in some cases a large one.

What that also means is if drivers want to maintain that minimum they'll have to take every ping or the ride share companies can say the driver refused the work that would have guaranteed them minimum wage.

And as an added bonus expect to have to drive farther to pickup riders since drivers at varying levels of the legal minimum wage per hour will most likely not be distributed in an optimum way requiring long schleps to pick up riders as the algorithm assigns pings based on hourly driver pay vs distance from driver to rider location.

But that's just my guess. Who knows really.

That said I'm still ok with requiring it across the country as long as the minimum hourly is above 15 after expenses in all markets.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

wow...for the first time in history, I agree with the no-tipping troll


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> What if we make more than minimum wage, should I give some money back?


As I noted above in more detail my guess is that in that case you wouldn't be selected for another ping until you've been online without one long enough to the point you're approaching the point you're about to drop below the minimum hourly wage rate again, which would bring you over the minimum, and wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> They operate as a taxi company, but due to political corruption and incompetence, they're not subject to most taxi regulations, including rates paid to drivers.


You prove my point entirely, The only reason that taxies pay as much as they do is due to government regulation. There should be no income requirements especially if you are running your own business. Get rid of those regulations and let the market figure out what the pay should be without undo regulation.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> You prove my point entirely, The only reason that taxies pay as much as they do is due to government regulation. There should be no income requirements especially if you are running your own business. Get rid of those regulations and let the market figure out what the pay should be without undo regulation.


Actually he made the opposite point that without regulation the "free" market would do exactly what lyft, and uber are doing in this case suppress wages, because they can.

Besides there's nothing free about our market corporations and small business routinely bribe politiciains to pass laws in their favor, to the exclusion of their competitors through campaign contributions, and assorted other funding tricks that while sometimes legal are detrimental to a well functioning democracy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Actually he made the opposite point that without regulation the "free" market would do exactly what lyft, and uber are doing in this case suppress wages, because they can.


The wages are not being suppressed in any way they are just not being artificially inflated due to government regulation requiring the wage to be at one level or another. If I run a business that sells hammers I should not be forced to sell them at some artificial minimum price that ensures that I make some fixed minimum pay for myself.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> The wages are not being suppressed in any way they are just not being artificially inflated due to government regulation requiring the wage to be at one level or another.


Yeah, well most citizens aren't for a downward spiral in pay just because "free market".

A free market is garbage if nobody can afford to buy what they need, housing, auto, education, and the occasional luxury.

Or if they're living paycheck to paycheck and have a catastrophic medical issues that bankrupts them into poverty they'll never be able to get out from under.

They're taking in enough to pay drivers a decent living wage, and they should, and if they show reluctance to do so, that's where regulations come in, as Uber and the other rideshare companies are currently discovering, and that's not going to end.

It's a growing trend, they will be regulated, they will have to pay more, and I have absolutely no sympathy for them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, well most citizens aren't for a downward spiral in pay just because "free market".
> 
> A free market is garbage if nobody can afford to buy what they need, housing, auto, education, and the occasional luxury.
> 
> ...


Let the free market work and the price of those goods will go down as well.

I don't care how much a company takes in that gives them absolutely no obligation to anyone else. Look they offer you the ability to drive you vehicle at a given rate of compensation if that is not enough for you or anyone else than do something else. If they can not get workers because they are offering to low of a contract price than they will either go out of business or offer more. I don't know why some people feel entitled to what others have.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Let the free market work and the price of those goods will go down as well.


Lol.

Yeah, just like give the wealthy 1 trillion in tax breaks, and good jobs with living wages, will come, and wages will increase across the board, and, well whatever other heartwarming feelings conservatives delude themselves with.

Trickle down doesn't work, and neither does an unregulated market.

Uber will have to adapt by paying it's drivers better, or die. Hell the way they're spending what they're taking in now they're likely to do that anyway, but I digress.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah, just like give the wealthy 1 trillion in tax breaks, and good jobs with living wages, will come, and wages will increase across the board, and, well whatever other heartwarming feelings conservatives delude themselves with.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about trickle down. I said you or nobody else is entitled to something that someone else has, they have no obligation to pass on any money at all to anyone other than required taxes.

And for the record I think they should give everyone tax breaks but there is only so much of a break you can give to someone who does not pay any federal income tax at all.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Who said anything about trickle down. I said you or nobody else is entitled to something that someone else has, they have no obligation to pass on any money at all to anyone other than required taxes.


The market is a function of the state. The state is a function of the people. The people have the right to regulate the market so that the market serves the people. The corporations within the market do not have that right. That is the right of the people.

And so, now, uber is discovering it is not above the will of the people who want to have citizens paid with a living wage.

If they can't afford to do that they shouldn't be in business.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Last I heard drivers in NY can't buy rideshare insurance endorsements, if they want to be covered they have to but expensive commercial policies. NY wants to regulate everything and that is not in my best interest. Heck they even wanted to regulate what size soft drink someone could buy. Like that is going to solve any problems.
> 
> If you want NY rules move to NY. You have to take the good with the bad.


For the record, New York is really two different states and operate on two different sets of rules. There is New York State where normal people live, cost of living is great, slightly over taxed, have clean water, fresh food and all 4 seasons...unfortunately, no Rideshare Insurance Coverage.

...then there is the place where all of my toilet water flows down to after taking a number two. It smells, festers year round, and breeds rodents....unfortunately, all those old taxi turds have started moving into my area and breeding a bad Uber experience here.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> The market is a function of the state. The state is a function of the people. The people have the right to regulate the market so that the market serves the people. The corporations within the market do not have that right. That is the right of the people.
> 
> And so, now, uber is discovering it is not above the will of the people who want to have citizens paid with a living wage.
> 
> If they can't afford to do that they shouldn't be in business.


Corporations are people too.......

There are a handful of places going crazy with regulations it is far to early to see if it will catch on in other places. By the way all that socialist crap seems to never work despite all the crying.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Corporations are people too.......


That will soon change as well. That decision was a ridiculous bastardization of the law.

Corporations are no more people than bowling balls.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That will soon change as well. That decision was a ridiculous bastardization of the law.
> 
> Corporations are no more people than bowling balls.


That has a long history and legal precedence to overcome than

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_personhood


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> That has a long history and legal precedence to overcome than
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_personhood


And yet it will be overcome almost as soon as the supreme court is a minority conservative court.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> And yet it will be overcome almost as soon as the supreme court is a minority conservative court.


Now you are just guessing, might as well start reading astrological signs now.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Now you are just guessing, might as well start reading astrological signs now.


That is about as big a guess as me guessing that uber and lyft and most of the other rideshare companies, and other employers who rely on independent contractors are going have $hit storm of a bad decade when the regulations start piling up in favor of the independent contractors.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That is about as big a guess as me guessing that uber and lyft and most of the other rideshare companies, and other employers who rely on independent contractors are going have $hit storm of a bad decade when the regulations start piling up in favor of the independent contractors.


You are correct that is just a guess, we will see if it actually happens.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are correct that is just a guess, we will see if it actually happens.


Lol. Just as we're now seeing uber start to see the regulators closing in. Oh it's gonna happen. ;0)~


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lol. Just as we're now seeing uber start to see the regulators closing in. Oh it's gonna happen. ;0)~


I will believe it when I see it so far you have less than a handful, it actually seems to be the exception at this point in time.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I will believe it when I see it so far you have less than a handful, it actually seems to be the exception at this point in time.


Lol. ok.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You prove my point entirely, The only reason that taxies pay as much as they do is due to government regulation. There should be no income requirements especially if you are running your own business. Get rid of those regulations and let the market figure out what the pay should be without undo regulation.


You can debate the merits of taxi regulation, but the regulations do exist, and make no mistake, uber and lyft ARE taxis, and as such they should not be exempt from taxi regulations.

Fares are one of the main taxi regulations.


Uberfunitis said:


> Let the free market work and the price of those goods will go down as well.
> 
> I don't care how much a company takes in that gives them absolutely no obligation to anyone else. Look they offer you the ability to drive you vehicle at a given rate of compensation if that is not enough for you or anyone else than do something else. If they can not get workers because they are offering to low of a contract price than they will either go out of business or offer more. I don't know why some people feel entitled to what others have.


Let's cut to the chase here.

Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration have made a farce of the free market in the transportation business.

There's no freaking way fuber and gryft could ever survive paying 1970s taxi rates without a perpetually high number of immigrant signups.

The same thing applies to the taxi industry. Given the high immigration rate, if the taxi market were free, fares would collapse to the level of uber or maybe even lower. So one of the main things taxi regulations do is prop up fares (and the value of medallions) to artificially high levels.

The same applies to minimum wage. No minimum wage + high immigration rates = a steep race to the bottom for unskilled workers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Actually he made the opposite point that without regulation the "free" market would do exactly what lyft, and uber are doing in this case suppress wages, because they can.
> 
> Besides there's nothing free about our market corporations and small business routinely bribe politiciains to pass laws in their favor, to the exclusion of their competitors through campaign contributions, and assorted other funding tricks that while sometimes legal are detrimental to a well functioning democracy.


If a company suppress wages they have to worry about you leaving. The more skilled you are the more they worry about replacing you and what your replacement will cost. Car driving jobs are considered minimum skill jobs hence Uber and lyft isn't a good comparison to industry as a whole. Skilled driving is specialized equipment, heavy equipment, big rigs, mass transit, etc. Go work for UPS or a trucking company and see if wage suppression is remotely an issue.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't want more government regulation. If all drivers that were unhappy with their *SELF*-EMPLOYEED income quit driving for Uber a few things *MAY* happen. First there won't be enough drivers and Uber will raise rates. Second Uber will not notice a huge decline in drivers and a few other drivers may get a few more pings. Third Uber ignores everything and fails.
> 
> The markets are over saturated with drivers and for the most part those drivers make it work. Supply and demand, Free Trade, let the markets work themselves out. If you are not happy find other work or make the best out of what you have by driving smarter.


There's no free market of supply and demand when the govt allows perpetually high rates of Third World immigration, which floods the transportation job market with workers, driving pay rates thru the floor.

The result is very few Americans are driving rideshare.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If a company suppress wages they have to worry about you leaving. The more skilled you are the more they worry about replacing you and what your replacement will cost. Car driving jobs are considered minimum skill jobs hence Uber and lyft isn't a good comparison to industry as a whole. Skilled driving is specialized equipment, heavy equipment, big rigs, mass transit, etc. Go work for UPS or a trucking company and see if wage suppression is remotely an issue.


 In the absence of high immigration levels, there are unskilled jobs that would command high salaries due to the fact the job is back-breaking, dangerous, disgusting, or tedious.

Cleaning cesspools, or working in a smelly fish-packing plant are two examples.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> There's no free market of supply and demand when the govt allows perpetually high rates of Third World immigration, which floods the transportation job market with workers, driving pay rates thru the floor.
> 
> The result is very few Americans are driving rideshare.
> 
> ...


Those jobs still command nice salaries, outside of farming. You're right if no one wants to do it then salary goes up. However I work one of those jobs at the height of the recession my employer exhausted the entire Georgia workforce looking for applicants they would train from scratch. Do you know how many grown men I've seen with 4 kids to feed, run back to their old McDonald's job, making McDonald's pay.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Those jobs still command nice salaries


They don't command high salaries if large numbers of immigrants apply for them.

The cliche "they do the jobs Americans won't do" is incomplete and false.

The complete and factual statement is "they do the jobs Americans won't do for that level of pay".


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure let's guarantee that businesses will always make a profit, that sounds like a great idea . Here is a novel idea if what you are doing earns you the compensation that you want than you will continue doing that if not then you should find some other use of your time.


Damn it man!
Stop talking logic!
This is an uber driver forum.

Up is down, black is white and Low Skill gets U High Wage


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> They don't command high salaries if large numbers of immigrants apply for them.
> 
> The cliche "they do the jobs Americans won't do" is incomplete and false.
> 
> The complete and factual statement is "they do the jobs Americans won't do for that level of pay".


I just told you I work one, I'm from America. Also what's wrong with immigrants applying for jobs.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I just told you I work one, I'm from America. Also what's wrong with immigrants applying for jobs.


You didn't tell me anything.

If your employer is "exhausted" from looking for workers, the salary is TOO LOW, PERIOD.

It's wholly irrelevant whether or not you think the pay is good. If people don't want to do the job, the compensation is too low.

As far as immigrants are concerned, I said it's not in the best interests of this country to flood it with unskilled foreign workers.

There's nothing "wrong" with them applying for jobs, the fact so many are being allowed into the US is what's "wrong" here.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I just told you I work one, I'm from America. Also what's wrong with immigrants applying for jobs.


"South" America??


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You didn't tell me anything.
> 
> If your employer is "exhausted" from looking for workers, the salary is TOO LOW, PERIOD.
> 
> ...


It's not I think, it's I know. I make nearly double Georgia's average pay, and many makes triple. A decent chunk of my co workers are Asian, some Mexican. They are not unskilled and they stuck it out in a rough environment. America has always accepted lots of legal immigrants and encourage the best to rise to the top. It's one of the things that has made us the best in the world. You don't need a participation award because you were born here. Want it? Have the balls to take it.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's not I think, it's I know. I make nearly double Georgia's average pay, and many makes triple. A decent chunk of my co workers are Asian, some Mexican. They are not unskilled and they stuck it out in a rough environment. America has always accepted lots of legal immigrants and encourage the best to rise to the top. It's one of the things that has made us the best in the world. You don't need a participation award because you were born here. Want it? Have the balls to take it.


Interesting "America has always accepted lots of legal immigrants"
Fact is: America IS immigrants. Except for the Native American Indian minority.

I'm 4th generation American but not Native American


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> "South" America??


USA here I come!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's not I think, it's I know. I make nearly double Georgia's average pay, and many makes triple. A decent chunk of my co workers are Asian, some Mexican. They are not unskilled and they stuck it out in a rough environment. America has always accepted lots of legal immigrants and encourage the best to rise to the top. It's one of the things that has made us the best in the world. You don't need a participation award because you were born here. Want it? Have the balls to take it.


I don't know what kind of work you do and it doesn't matter if you make double or triple or quadruple the average wage in the state of Georgia... my point stands... if a company can't attract or keep workers, the pay is too low.

The skill level of your co-workers aside, my point about flooding the country with unskilled workers also stands.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know what kind of work you do and it doesn't matter if you make double or triple or quadruple the average wage in the state of Georgia... my point stands... if a company can't attract or keep workers, the pay is too low.
> 
> The skill level of your co-workers aside, my point about flooding the country with unskilled workers also stands.


It's un-American, go find someone of Irish decent and tell them their forefathers shouldn't been allowed in and see if you keep your teeth.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know what kind of work you do and it doesn't matter if you make double or triple or quadruple the average wage in the state of Georgia... my point stands... if a company can't attract or keep workers, the pay is too low.
> 
> The skill level of your co-workers aside, my point about flooding the country with unskilled workers also stands.


IT companies can't fill positions commanding 6 figures. Should they offer 7 figures?

Fact is low skill menial labor is expected to, and since the beginning of time, be high turnover in all industries worldwide

Throwing money at a problem is never the answer according to Milton Friedman & Galbraith


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's un-American, go find someone of Irish decent and tell them their forefathers shouldn't been allowed in and see if you keep your teeth.


Now you're babbling.

I'm talking about having a sensible immigration policy that puts the best interests of America first.

There's no question immigration has been a goldmine for uber/lyft and a disaster for the drivers.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

In 20 years automated USA customer service algorithms will be in Spanish and offer “press 2 for English”
The natural progression of a society.

......And STILL the African Americans will be at the bottom.
Thx the entitlement programs for that.
No motivation to invest in themselves.

While the Latinos eat the blackman’s lunch


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> IT companies can't fill positions commanding 6 figures. Should they offer 7 figures?


You're comparing apples to oranges.

You're comparing a company that can't fill positions because in the market it's located, there are NOT enough people qualified to do the job to a market that has PLENTY of qualified workers who don't WANT to do the job at the level of pay being offered.


ECOMCON said:


> Throwing money at a problem is never the answer according to Milton Friedman & Galbraith


Friedman wasn't talking about business, he was talking about throwing taxpayer money at social problems.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> You're comparing a company that can't fill positions because in the market it's located, there are NOT enough people qualified to do the job to a market that has PLENTY of qualified workers who don't WANT to do the job at the level of pay being offered.
> 
> Friedman wasn't talking about business, he was talking about throwing taxpayer money at social problems.


"PLENTY of qualified workers who don't WANT to do the job at the level of pay being offered"

WHAT are these primadonnas currently doing to earn food & rent money?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> "PLENTY of qualified workers who don't WANT to do the job at the level of pay being offered"
> 
> WHAT are these primadonnas currently doing to earn food & rent money?


Not wanting to work for a particular company or work at a particular occupation doesn't in of itself make someone a primadonna.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Not wanting to work for a particular company or work at a particular occupation doesn't in of itself make someone a primadonna.


Once again: WHAT ARE THEY DOING To Make rent & food expenses?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


No, they don't.
I made $782 in 20 hours today. You can keep your minimum wage.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> No, they don't.
> I made $782 in 20 hours today. You can keep your minimum wage.


......and the next 20 hours you'll make $100.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Once again: WHAT ARE THEY DOING To Make rent & food expenses?


Working at McDonald's and going on strike there.


Nats121 said:


> Now you're babbling.
> 
> I'm talking about having a sensible immigration policy that puts the best interests of America first.
> 
> There's no question immigration has been a goldmine for uber/lyft and a disaster for the drivers.


That's not babbling our immigration policies have been proven to work. Like I said what you are suggesting is un-American. Stop being scared to compete. If they are legal then the field is fair, the problem is you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> No, they don't.
> I made $782 in 20 hours today. You can keep your minimum wage.


So you're saying you made 37.50 per hour, and I have magical unicorn and a flying carpet.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> In 20 years automated USA customer service algorithms will be in Spanish and offer "press 2 for English"
> The natural progression of a society.
> 
> ......And STILL the African Americans will be at the bottom.
> ...


The entitlement programs is starting to effecting the next gen of Mexicans too. Not to mention the meth era has expanded the white trailer loafer population too. There just is too many people that want a check but doesn't want to work for it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know what kind of work you do and it doesn't matter if you make double or triple or quadruple the average wage in the state of Georgia... my point stands... if a company can't attract or keep workers, the pay is too low.
> 
> The skill level of your co-workers aside, my point about flooding the country with unskilled workers also stands.


The converse of your statement must also be true in that if a company has no problem attracting enough people to meet demand than the pay is probably too high or at the very least just where it needs to be.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Last I heard drivers in NY can't buy rideshare insurance endorsements, if they want to be covered they have to but expensive commercial policies. NY wants to regulate everything and that is not in my best interest. Heck they even wanted to regulate what size soft drink someone could buy. Like that is going to solve any problems.
> 
> If you want NY rules move to NY. You have to take the good with the bad.


Amen, move to a state the elects that weirdo to congress. I don't want the government to regulate Uber, they screw enough up as it is.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


Uber drivers don't need minimum wage for a myriad of many reasons.

Drivers should be allowed to set their own rates to suit demand conditions and reap the extra rewards.

Uber should only collect a fixed amount commission from each fare, such as 20-25% max.

If all these ants that complain day and night about U/L's unethical business methods, would band together for a few weeks, we could basically get most if not all our demands met.

*Remember That, Without Drivers, Uber and Lyft will be GONE AND OUT OF BUSINESS FOREVER!!!*


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


 If you cant make more than min wage driving Uber than you really need to find something else to do


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Working at McDonald's and going on strike there.
> 
> That's not babbling our immigration policies have been proven to work. Like I said what you are suggesting is un-American. Stop being scared to compete. If they are legal then the field is fair, the problem is you.


I can't disagree more, our immigration policies do not work at all. I agree, legal to work all is fair game. Making a feeble attempt to learn the language of the country your in would help too.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I can't disagree more, our immigration policies do not work at all. I agree, legal to work all is fair game. Making a feeble attempt to learn the language of the country your in would help too.


Okay I'm going to bite. What's wrong with the legal process of immigration and becoming an American citizen?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> So you're saying you made 37.50 per hour, and I have magical unicorn and a flying carpet.


Maybe @hanging in there did gross $37.50 hly. But it's unsustainable, one time anomaly, then back to $10 per.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm going to bite. What's wrong with the legal process of immigration and becoming an American citizen?


Back in the early 1900s identical conversation targeting the immigration of Irish, Germans Italians etc. 
however, aforementioned showed up with skills and ambition to a country that was booming.

Mind u, Not that it's missing from today's immigrants 
It's just different for a number of reasons
Including but not limited to 
the country is more mature
and needs higher skilled workers

I don't have definitive opinions on immigration. Very complicated issue.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> There's no free market of supply and demand *when the govt allows perpetually high rates of Third World immigration*, which floods the transportation job market with workers, driving pay rates thru the floor.
> 
> The result is very few Americans are driving rideshare.
> 
> ...


Exactly why we need the government to be less involved in Rideshare. More government regulations equals worse for everyone, just like you see with the immigration influx worse for everyone.

Continue on with all the government involvement and soon we will have no rights left. You will go to the school the government wants you to, you will learn what they want you to and you will work were they want you to doing what they want you to do. You won't get paid you will be provided with what they think you need.

Get rid of minimum wage and all these government regulations and let the market fix its self. IT WILL SUCK, probably for many years but eventually it will work its self out. It did not get messed up over night it won't get fixed over night.

The only thing anyone is entitled to is the Bill of Rights and the government year after year is trying to restrict that. What ever happen to people working hard, having respect and being responsible? Greed and the government is and will be the down fall of what America should be.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm going to bite. What's wrong with the legal process of immigration and becoming an American citizen?


I agree current policies are a mess here is my suggestion on a good start to fixing it:

1. Close down the boarders, anyone trying to come over gets finger printed and deported immediately. Enter them in a data base so they are no longer permitted to come to the country legally in the future.

2. Anyone here has a 90 day period to get finger printed and documented as being here in the country illegally. Any one here after that 90 day period that is not documented gets finger printed, deported and no longer permitted to come to the country legally in the future.

3. Anyone here illegally that has a criminal record including misdemeanors needs to be finger printed, deported, and no longer permitted to come to the country legally in the future.

4. For the people that were documented in the system prior to the 90 day deadline, they may stay with conditions. If the conditions are not met they are deported, and no longer permitted to come to the country legally in the future.

5. A system of conditions are to be set in place that will require the people that were properly documented to be met ending with becoming a citizen in 10 years time. If not met they will be deported, and no longer permitted to come to the country legally in the future.

Conditions:
a. Not eligible for any government aide programs except unemployment if the unemployment requirements have been met.
b. Must learn English, read, write, and speak. Annual exams to be given until a proficiency test is completed. A second proficiency test shall be required for final citizenship.
c. Not eligible to vote until becoming a citizen.
d. Maintain a criminal free record for 10 years until becoming a citizen.
e. Must become a citizen in the 10 year time frame set up.
f. Must perform a pre-determined number of community service hours to an approved program per year.

6. People that come here legally by work visas or other immigration programs must meet the same requirements.

7. An annual fee must be paid to maintain legally being in the program. The cost of becoming a citizen should not come from tax payer dollars.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Maybe @hanging in there did gross $37.50 hly. But it's unsustainable, one time anomaly, then back to $10 per.
> 
> Back in the early 1900s identical conversation targeting the immigration of Irish, Germans Italians etc.
> however, aforementioned showed up with skills and ambition to a country that was booming.
> ...





FLKeys said:


> Exactly why we need the government to be less involved in Rideshare. More government regulations equals worse for everyone, just like you see with the immigration influx worse for everyone.
> 
> Continue on with all the government involvement and soon we will have no rights left. You will go to the school the government wants you to, you will learn what they want you to and you will work were they want you to doing what they want you to do. You won't get paid you will be provided with what they think you need.
> 
> ...


I agree almost but minimum wage serves a purpose. It balances the market of, supply and demand, with realistic expenses. If min too high it hurts markets and consumer buying power, if too low it squeezes the working poor.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Exactly why we need the government to be less involved in Rideshare. More government regulations equals worse for everyone, just like you see with the immigration influx worse for everyone.
> 
> Continue on with all the government involvement and soon we will have no rights left. You will go to the school the government wants you to, you will learn what they want you to and you will work were they want you to doing what they want you to do. You won't get paid you will be provided with what they think you need.
> 
> ...


Entry level ground transportation for close to a century
has been the purview of low skill low wage ESL immigrants
who were happy for the opportunity.

Today, too many don't "manage their expectations" of menial labor and expect unrealistic wages.

"Entry level ground transportation" will always be just that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Exactly why we need the government to be less involved in Rideshare. More government regulations equals worse for everyone, just like you see with the immigration influx worse for everyone.
> 
> Continue on with all the government involvement and soon we will have no rights left. You will go to the school the government wants you to, you will learn what they want you to and you will work were they want you to doing what they want you to do. You won't get paid you will be provided with what they think you need.
> 
> ...


Dude on the immigration part I'm not referring too illegals. We are talking about the legal immigration process.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Exactly why we need the government to be less involved in Rideshare. More government regulations equals worse for everyone, just like you see with the immigration influx worse for everyone.
> 
> Continue on with all the government involvement and soon we will have no rights left. You will go to the school the government wants you to, you will learn what they want you to and you will work were they want you to doing what they want you to do. You won't get paid you will be provided with what they think you need.
> 
> ...


TL : DR


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I agree almost but minimum wage serves a purpose. It balances the market of, supply and demand, with realistic expenses. If min too high it hurts markets and consumer buying power, if too low it squeezes the working poor.


minimum wage does nothing but adjust the base price of products especially essential products up to the maximum that everyone now with that minimum wage can afford to pay. The higher minimum wage does nothing to help anyone.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Entry level ground transportation for close to a century
> has been the purview of low skill low wage ESL immigrants
> who were happy for the opportunity.
> 
> ...





Uberfunitis said:


> minimum wage does nothing but adjust the base price of products especially essential products up to the maximum that everyone now with that minimum wage can afford to pay. The higher minimum wage does nothing to help anyone.


The cost of most items isn't effected much by stockers and cashiers. All the individuals that got that item from across the country to your local grocery store in hours was handsomely rewarded.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The cost of most items isn't effected much by stockers and cashiers. All the individuals that got that item from across the country to your local grocery store in hours was handsomely rewarded.





ECOMCON said:


> Entry level ground transportation for close to a century
> has been the purview of low skill low wage ESL immigrants
> who were happy for the opportunity.
> 
> ...


They took my job!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The cost of most items isn't effected much by stockers and cashiers. All the individuals that got that item from across the country to your local grocery store in hours was handsomely rewarded.


And as minimum wage goes up so to does all their wages in relation to the minimum wage.... prices go up because companies will almost always charge the max that people are willing and able to pay for a good or service.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ill go a step further and say minimum wage base pay + require training, a license, and minimum hours so that it can be a career and not a "side gig". What contractor service do you know of doesnt require some skill / license / insurance? Only ride share. People arent going to look at your resume and say oh I see you were an Uber driver thats great! Instead they probably laugh at us.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> And as minimum wage goes up so to does all their wages in relation to the minimum wage.... prices go up because companies will almost always charge the max that people are willing and able to pay for a good or service.


Hmmm... can argue there.


yamafx4dude said:


> Ill go a step further and say minimum wage base pay + require training, a license, and minimum hours so that it can be a career and not a "side gig". What contractor service do you know of doesnt require some skill / license / insurance? Only ride share. People arent going to look at your resume and say oh I see you were an Uber driver thats great! Instead they probably laugh at us.


This isn't a career, trying to force it to be is the issue.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I don't want more government regulation. If all drivers that were unhappy with their *SELF*-EMPLOYEED income quit driving for Uber a few things *MAY* happen. First there won't be enough drivers and Uber will raise rates. Second Uber will not notice a huge decline in drivers and a few other drivers may get a few more pings. Third Uber ignores everything and fails.
> 
> The markets are over saturated with drivers and for the most part those drivers make it work. Supply and demand, Free Trade, let the markets work themselves out. If you are not happy find other work or make the best out of what you have by driving smarter.


Totally agree. If you can not make money, do something else.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jobs evolve, people on assembly lines were replaced by robots. So new jobs were created for robot techs. Jobs evolve constantly and the taxi industry is not exempt. If you think driving for a living is not exempt, you're wrong, the autonomous car will be here soon and Taxi/Uber drivers will have to go where the jobs evolved to. Prepare now for the future.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> 96% turnover rate per year shows that LOTS of drivers aren't making money at this job, despite the whopping 1970s and early 1980s taxi rates being paid to the drivers.


All the more reason to not have a minimum wage. The four percent who do well will be sacrificed so that the other 96% can be thrown a minimum wage. Eff that. I am not driving to subsidize drivers who shouldn't be driving.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> All the more reason to not have a minimum wage. The four percent who do well will be sacrificed so that the other 96% can be thrown a minimum wage. Eff that. I am not driving to subsidize drivers who shouldn't be driving.


96% turnover rate isn't the unprofitable driver rate. Also most people that stop Uber and lyft go on to better jobs, it's not they failed at being a cabbie.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ur describing a "London cab" with the testing and licensing. Uber already disrupted that for good.
Folks, many of u are attempting to turn the Clock Back.

u can't dodge technology.

Auto assembly line workers couldn't
Nor could:
Cashiers
Bank tellers
Warehouse workers
Customer service
Telemarketers
Etc

If you're low skill, there's software waiting to replace u
for much less money.

Less company personnel expenses = higher company profits

Result: happy stockholders :cat::happy:

The very latest entry into SDC

https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-aurora-self-driving-investment-funding-series-b/
Anybody remember how amazon got started ?
Anybody? Anybody ?
Online book sales

20 years later they're close to a Trillion (with a "T") Dollar company.
Technology folks, tech nol O gee


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The converse of your statement must also be true in that if a company has no problem attracting enough people to meet demand than the pay is probably too high or at the very least just where it needs to be.


The accuracy of your statement depends on the ethics of the employer.

For unethical companies such as uber and lyft who are perfectly content to use and dispose of workers like trash thru their revolving door, the lowest possible wage is "just where it needs to be".

More ethical companies such as Southwest Airlines, Costco, Virgin Atlantic, etc WANT their workers to stay, and treat them in such a manner that they will stay, all the while the three companies are financially successful.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The accuracy of your statement depends on the ethics of the employer.
> 
> For unethical companies such as uber and lyft who are perfectly content to use and dispose of workers like trash thru their revolving door, the lowest possible wage is "just where it needs to be".
> 
> More ethical companies such as Southwest Airlines, Costco, Virgin Atlantic, etc WANT their workers to stay, and treat them in such a manner that they will stay, all the while the three companies are financially successful.


The only solution I can think of is to start your own rideshare company and pay the drivers well. Be an ethical company like the ones you mentioned. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

warsaw said:


> Uber drivers don't need minimum wage for a myriad of many reasons.
> 
> Drivers should be allowed to set their own rates to suit demand conditions and reap the extra rewards.
> 
> ...


Ants don't complain, that's one of the things that make them ants.

When an ant reaches the point where they're complaining, they're no longer ants.


FLKeys said:


> The only solution I can think of is to start your own rideshare company and pay the drivers well. Be an ethical company like the ones you mentioned. Let me know how it works out.


Thanks for your intelligent reply.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The only solution I can think of is to start your own rideshare company and pay the drivers well. Be an ethical company like the ones you mentioned. Let me know how it works out.


Competing against Lyft & Uber while aware that passengers #1 priority is low low fares, how long do u predict your competing taxi company with its high priced taxi drivers will survive?
10 mins? Zero mins, since no lender would fund the idea?

Thanks for your realistic real world reply


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I think Uber is starting to deactivate drivers that call to find destinations and have abnormal cancellations. This could lower the population of drivers.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I think Uber is starting to deactivate drivers that call to find destinations and have abnormal cancellations. This could lower the population of drivers.


They deactivate 1000 drivers 
As 5000 newbies sign up.

There is a documented unending supply of low skill workers,
Allowing uber to focus on
A.serving, protecting and keeping passengers satisfied with low fares and no surges.
While
B. Treating drivers as disposable nonemployees & easily replaceable


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


I make way more than minimum wage, doing this part time. If you don't know how to get the most out of your time on the road, then find another gig. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Competing against Lyft & Uber while aware that passengers #1 priority is low low fares, how long do u predict your competing taxi company with its high priced taxi drivers will survive?
> 10 mins? Zero mins, since no lender would fund the idea?
> 
> Thanks for your realistic real world reply


I never said I was going to compete, basically telling the ones that are complaining about Uber/Lyft to start their own companies if they are not happy. That is about as realistic reply you could give them. Some people will just never be happy with what they get paid form Uber/Lyft. Next thing you know they will want annual raises, profit sharing, and Christmas bonuses.

To me if you are not happy you have 2 choices. 1. Stop doing it. or 2. Start your own company and put the others out of business.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I never said I was going to compete, basically telling the ones that are complaining about Uber/Lyft to start their own companies if they are not happy. That is about as realistic reply you could give them. Some people will just never be happy with what they get paid form Uber/Lyft. Next thing you know they will want annual raises, profit sharing, and Christmas bonuses.
> 
> To me if you are not happy you have 2 choices. 1. Stop doing it. or 2. Start your own company and put the others out of business.


Another option:
I went online, earned 4 certificates in cyber security over a 3 year period, got a real job, deleted the uber driver's app 4Ever, and sold the Prius. https://www.coursera.org/

I'm basically an idiot. If I can do it, ANYONE with ambition & discipline Can.

The Prius replacement:








I washed the Stink of ride-share off me and never looked back.

Frankly, Kalanick and Khosrowshahi NEVER intended driving to be a FT career. It's a gig, a bridge, something for retirees, moms & dads, college kids wanting extra pizza and beer money to do PT.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> So you're saying you made 37.50 per hour, and I have magical unicorn and a flying carpet.


$614 + $154 + $20 cash tip = $788, not $782, my bad.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

howzabout 'maxiumum wage'?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> howzabout 'maxiumum wage'?


Below minimum wage earnings in ground transport
Is Maximum wage


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah, just like give the wealthy 1 trillion in tax breaks


Slightly different topic but same stream.

I agree that the Corporate tax breaks have not trickled down, most Corporations have used the extra cash in 2018 to do stock buybacks which make large shareholders wealthy.

However, continual taxing of the wealthy does not work either. When you tax wealth....wealth moves. Our great state of NY has just found out an alarming message. Check out the news this week and you will find our illustrious Liberal Governor is now in a panic. Seems like they are giving away so many freebies and pounding people so bad the wealthy are fleeing NY. Now, just this week NY State has figured out they are losing so much tax revenue that they have discover a 2.5 Billion $ budget deficit already in the year with a long way to go. NOW Coumo the great has the balls to cry that the wealthy are leaving and that they are being taxed too much. His exact quote now is "God forbid the wealthy leave".

Everyone is happy getting freebies as long as someone else is paying for it. But those paying the toll will take their money elsewhere.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe New York should change their name to New California.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

warsaw said:


> Drivers should be allowed to set their own rates to suit demand conditions and reap the extra rewards.


This is actually an interestingly good point. You really should start a topic to discuss it.

As a teaser post on that as yet created topic:

Uber has no business quoting riders a price. Since they're in the business, so they say, of connecting riders and drivers, let them stick to THAT.

Forward the rider to the "NEAREST" driver via ping and let the rider and driver negotiate the price.

It's an interesting idea. Kind of worth exploring the possibilities of that, and the downfalls.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> They deactivate 1000 drivers
> As 5000 newbies sign up.
> 
> There is a documented unending supply of low skill workers,
> ...


This is why I treat both Uber and Lyft as disposable companies. All actions are in my best interest there is never a it's good for the company moment.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


Federal minimum wage of $7.25/hr?


Wonkytonk said:


> Forward the rider to the "NEAREST" driver via ping and let the rider and driver negotiate the price.


Then forward the driver to the "NEAREST" commercial insurance broker and let the driver negotiate a premium for their required coverage.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then forward the driver to the "NEAREST" commercial insurance broker and let the driver negotiate a premium for their required coverage.


Let's save that discussion for when that post is created by him.

Promises to be interesting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The entitlement programs is starting to effecting the next gen of Mexicans too. Not to mention the meth era has expanded the white trailer loafer population too. There just is too many people that want a check but doesn't want to work for it.


So true


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Federal minimum wage of $7.25/hr?
> 
> Then forward the driver to the "NEAREST" commercial insurance broker and let the driver negotiate a premium for their required coverage.


Joe, I need Two Niner badly.
I got 14 on the ground and 18 stacked upstairs.
The global crew is having a conference now to decide what to do.
I need someone who knows, a genius, like Petroni!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Joe, I need Two Niner badly.
> I got 14 on the ground and 18 stacked upstairs.
> The global crew is having a conference now to decide what to do.
> I need someone who knows, a genius, like Petroni!


Airport 1975?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Airport 1975?


1970


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> 1970


Sorry, the 70's are still a little foggy. Way too much LDS.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry, the 70's are still a little foggy. Way too much LDS.


The "Free Speech Movement @ Berkley too much L D S ".......LOL!!
Shatner's the best
Damnit Bones, I'm a starship captain not an Uber Driver!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

All drivers deserve to have their shit pushed in.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The entitlement programs is starting to effecting the next gen of Mexicans too. Not to mention the meth era has expanded the white trailer loafer population too. There just is too many people that want a check but doesn't want to work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> > peteyvavs and Ssgcraig


The racism and anti-poor sentiment seems strong in you. You should keep posting so we can confirm it, and draw others of you out of the shadows. Also like minded people should keep liking your comments so we can confirm them as well.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

well this wasn't even an issue up until this new app and the perks program.

because they were making sure all the drivers got a fair share.

now the new system has enshrined the principle of unfairness. nitpicking us over a .05 difference in ratings while the management would have about a one star rating from everyone doing the actual work

this is what happens when you're so busy working all the time you don't have time to plot and scheme how to take over corporations.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> The racism and anti-poor sentiment seems strong in you. You should keep posting so we can confirm it, and draw others of you out of the shadows. Also like minded people should keep liking your comments so we can confirm them as well.


Yes I am anti-lazy, it's one thing to be part of the working poor, it's another to live off welfare. As far as the working poor us as a country should be encouraging that segment to enter the middle class. Btw I'm a black male that grew up in the projects, chasing down rats in the slums.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I am anti-lazy, it's one thing to be part of the working poor, it's another to live off welfare.


The working poor frequently have no choice but to live off welfare. That's what it's there for to ensure the least advantaged at least have a chance.



> Btw I'm a black male that grew up in the projects, chasing down rats in the slums.


Well then you should know better then to post stupid anti-poor shit like that since having grown up in the projects you're a recipient of social assistance.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

They should greatly reduce access to social programs to incentivize actual working. I have no problem with a safety net being in place, I do have a problem with someone who falls into the safety net and makes no effort to climb out of the net.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

If a minimum wage was implemented Uber would go back to the days of hourly guarantees. Meaning you would have to accept pretty much everything thrown your way and cancel almost nothing, and taking a minimum number of ride per online hour. They got rid of that program because it was easily gamed. Drivers would do the required minimum and then hide in a dead zone where you were unlikely to get pings. Drivers on higher platforms had it easier since they could hide from X/Pool 

If it came back they would require high AR, low CR, minimum of 3 rides for every 3 hour period , (so you don’t frontload all your rides then hide), and being required to stage in a high density area (so no hiding out in the boonies or mountain areas unless a ride takes you there). Uber/Lyft can direct you to where acceptable staging areas are if you don’t live in one. If you spend too much time in a dead zone without a ride and don’t relocate to a busy area as determined by Uber then the guarantee is also void.

Higher platform drivers would need to have all options enabled to qualify for the guarantee. However, they can still choose to set preferences if they don’t want to accept X pings and think they can beat the guarantee only doing preferred rides. If the can’t get any Select/XL pings and have X turned off; then too bad.

The AR/CR rates apply for the whole pay period since 1 missed ride in a 3 hour period would disqualify you. So for every ride you miss you have to do 9 more without skipping any to qualify for minimum wage.

Minimum wage after expenses would be determined by your online miles. So if you did a lot of deadheading while online, were available for every type ride, staged in busy areas, and took everything offered they would have to count all those miles as business expenses, then use your total online hours to determine what you should be paid to meet the minimum wage after expenses.

I think this program would favor the less experienced drivers just doing what they’re told. Experienced drivers would still be free to choose the rides they want if they feel they can beat the minimum wage, but it would be a gamble. This would also reward drivers willing to grind during those slow times


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should greatly reduce access to social programs to incentivize actual working. I have no problem with a safety net being in place, I do have a problem with someone who falls into the safety net and makes no effort to climb out of the net.


some bright boy came up with the idea of

In order to be on medicare or medicaid (i get confused which is which) You must be able to show employment.
Any Employment
any BS PT gig
anything that shows you're not sitting on a couch all day stoned.
aforementioned should be the PREQ for some entitlement programs
Of course within reason, after all, We are a compassionate country 

Cheat the System:
Deal with the *Trunk Money:rage:







*
patent pending @Rakos Secuirty Systems​


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

If they pay you a wage then you are an employee and they can tell you when you can and cannot work. Flexibility is the primary reason I choose ridesharing as a second income


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Frustrating that 90% of the posts are not comprehending what NYC TLC “minimum wage” actually means. It is NOT an hourly wage paid and has NOTHING to do with being an employee or not. IT IS HIGHER MILEAGE AND TIME RATES AND HIGHER FEES STRUCTURE. If you saw the rates and fees schedule you would do cartwheels compared to what we get. Anyone who hustles with those rates will make far, far, far above minimum wage.

PLUS, there is at least a 1 year moratorium on any new drivers being allowed to get a TLC license to Uber/Lyft!!!

Combine higher rates and cap on the number of drivers and its everything people here ***** about!
1- low rates
2- oversaturation

The thread drifted way of course from the OP.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Frustrating that 90% of the posts are not comprehending what NYC TLC "minimum wage" actually means. It is NOT an hourly wage paid and has NOTHING to do with being an employee or not. IT IS HIGHER MILEAGE AND TIME RATES AND HIGHER FEES STRUCTURE. If you saw the rates and fees schedule you would do cartwheels compared to what we get. Anyone who hustles with those rates will make far, far, far above minimum wage.
> 
> PLUS, there is at least a 1 year moratorium on any new drivers being allowed to get a TLC license to Uber/Lyft!!!
> 
> ...


NYC & it's 8+ million residents in 5 boroughs is so very unique, our
programs can't & don't translate 
to rank & file municipalities


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

A few things related to this:

Market/Region saturation(too many or too few drivers) doesn't effect rates. Which is weird
Figures you pull off the net are worthless.. I'd bet money if it could be quantified that at least 3/4 salary figures on the net for any of these driver companies is gross cause people don't understand the concepts of personal finance or are just lazy or trying to justify themselves. This means any stats you care to mention are garbage
If you're not in places like Miami or Manhattan or San Francisco and you're not acquiring direct-clients you probably make crap as net. Even before Uber this was essential for cab drivers, and now if you're not doing it most places then you won't be a driver for long...
I've met people who didn't know they were paying to drive for Uber or Lyft. After gas, food, fees, and a rough utility, car loan, insurance, and rent or mortgage projected deduction they'd have tens or hundreds of dollars after a long week and think it was profit.. Then sooner or later that $x,xxx.xx repair and dowtime comes.. RIP Uber driver


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> The working poor frequently have no choice but to live off welfare. That's what it's there for to ensure the least advantaged at least have a chance.
> 
> Well then you should know better then to post stupid anti-poor shit like that since having grown up in the projects you're a recipient of social assistance.


There is a complete segment of the population that lives off the system. I've seen it from many blacks and whites, this segment has no job period. The working poor is something different, these are people that lack skills and/or motivation to enter the middle class. Is it really bad for me to want this group to prosper? That same guy that flips burgers can be a cop,plumber, forklift, trucker, bus, the list is endless. The potential is there in everybody is all I'm saying. Also no my family didn't receive social assistance too much money for help, not enough to get out of the projects for years.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is a complete segment of the population that lives off the system. I've seen it from many blacks and whites, this segment has no job period. The working poor is something different, these are people that lack skills and/or motivation to enter the middle class. Is it really bad for me to want this group to prosper? That same guy that flips burgers can be a cop,plumber, forklift, trucker, bus, the list is endless. The potential is there in everybody is all I'm saying. Also no my family didn't receive social assistance too much money for help, not enough to get out of the projects for years.


One major misconception about people who live off welfare is that they are all in HUD based or run-down neighborhoods.. I live in a middle-class neighborhood and at least 1/4 the people on my street collect SSI checks monthly. All of them are the athletic and biker types..

Older generations, mostly white, use to get on SSI when they couldn't hold down jobs. Like people with Asperger Syndrome or were just lazy and would fake back injuries and stay on SSI till death. Growing up in the eighties inner city we knew a lot of these; all white and all in upper class suburbs or condos..

Later I actually learned how all the programs worked and could identify people who were scamming them. SSA doesn't care you can't even report someone..


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


You don't get to choose a wage when you're self employed. Duhhh


Trafficat said:


> I vote no. Instead, repeal the minimum wage for all workers in all fields. Minimum wage only leads to less employment, less freedom, etc.
> 
> Minimum wage means less freedom for drivers. Uber won't allow you to sit at home with your app on in the middle of a quiet suburb for 4 hours to get that 1 $20 ride. Is that really a good thing? No, it is not.


We are self employed. What part of that don't you get?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

If a minimum wage was implemented Uber would go back to the days of hourly guarantees. Meaning you would have to accept pretty much everything thrown your way and cancel almost nothing, and taking a minimum number of ride per online hour. They got rid of that program because it was easily gamed. Drivers would do the required minimum and then hide in a dead zone where you were unlikely to get pings. Drivers on higher platforms had it easier since they could hide from X/Pool 

If it came back they would require high AR, low CR, minimum of 3 rides for every 3 hour period


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> If a minimum wage was implemented Uber would go back to the days of hourly guarantees. Meaning you would have to accept pretty much everything thrown your way and cancel almost nothing, and taking a minimum number of ride per online hour. They got rid of that program because it was easily gamed. Drivers would do the required minimum and then hide in a dead zone where you were unlikely to get pings. Drivers on higher platforms had it easier since they could hide from X/Pool
> 
> If it came back they would require high AR, low CR, minimum of 3 rides for every 3 hour period


agreed. technology doesn't go backward
only forward


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


I would go a step further and say everyone should be driving people around free of charge. You want to have a car? Contribute to the society!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I would go a step further and say everyone should be driving people around free of charge. You want to have a car? Contribute to the society!


I like when people think Outside the Box
bravo!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


I agree with you sir. Uber is paying drivers in 3 categories.
(1) Base Fare ... that is for go and pick up riders from their location.
(2) Fare for Distance..... that is 60 cents per miles. Average car will consume gas 22 miles per gallon. So drivers could make $13.2 per gallon which leaves a little over $9 for your car for every gallon.
(3) Fare for driving time... that is 20 cents per minutes for UberX in California which is $12 an hour that covers legal CA minimum wages.
Seems not so bad so far. But for the Uber Pool, Uber pay average 11.2 cents per minutes which is $6.72 an hours.. Here Uber drivers are getting paid under minimum wages.
It seems like Uber trying to avoid Law suits against state minimum wages but they are making mistakes on Uber Pool fares calculation which is what I believe. Someone should talk with Uber on this issue, hoping that Uber could fix it.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


What if you drive to a rural area, keep the app on and decline every ping that comes in for 3 hours, should you still get paid by the hour?

Uber would get abused hard if this happened and how.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

hooj said:


> What if you drive to a rural area, keep the app on and decline every ping that comes in for 3 hours, should you still get paid by the hour?
> 
> Uber would get abused hard if this happened and how.


Anyone getting multiple ping requests in rural areas?


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Anyone getting multiple ping requests in rural areas?


Not that rural!

But in all honesty - ppl could get paid minimum wage for doing nothing. Abuse will happen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

hooj said:


> Not that rural!
> 
> But in all honesty - ppl could get paid minimum wage for doing nothing. Abuse will happen.


Yep, I would drive to the middle of the Everglades, turn on the app and get paid minimum wage to fish all day long. My favorite spot is 21.2 miles from civilization and a huge colony of ants within 2 miles of that civilization. Now there is a chance I will get a ping out there I did once before. Thought it was a wild goose chase but I went any way I wanted to go fish any ways.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure let's guarantee that businesses will always make a profit, that sounds like a great idea . Here is a novel idea if what you are doing earns you the compensation that you want than you will continue doing that if not then you should find some other use of your time.


Bingo. Ive driven maybe 2 Friday nights since mid December, surges arent there and just not worth my time between winter slow down and government shutdown. Well see what happens in March as it starts to warm up, but since I've started back up with flight school, the GI bill pays me a hefty stipend every month that more than covers what I was making with Uber.

So instead of driving Uber after work and on the weekends, i study and fly airplanes. If that sounds awesome, it's because it is!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Hpil77 said:


> All Uber drivers deserve minimum wage


You're all way off here. Drivers are self employed. That means you own your own business. They don't tell you when to work or pay your taxes or tell you which rides to take. What part of self employed don't you understand. You gonna open a store and demand someone pay you? It's not thinking right here. You want a wage you get a job


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure let's guarantee that businesses will always make a profit, that sounds like a great idea . Here is a novel idea if what you are doing earns you the compensation that you want than you will continue doing that if not then you should find some other use of your time.


Law enforcement always agree that the
amount of
Time
Effort
and Thought
the typical Crook puts into trying to Cheat the System
Could easily achieve legitimate gainful employment results.

It's just not in the crooks DNA.
They like "thinking" they're the smartest in the room


----------

